# Posh is Missing a Tooth...



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I brush Posh's teeth about every three days on average. Today, I see that there is definitely a tooth missing, that I swear was there on Tuesday. 

She is 20 months old, and this is obviously a permanent tooth. What the heck?! Should I be worried. I take very good care of her teeth, and only give her bully sticks and flossies to chew on...so nothing that could/would break her teeth.

FYI, the last time I met up with her breeder and the breeders she works with, the woman who owns Posh's grandpa wanted to check her teeth because he's been known to throw dogs with not so great teeth. She seemed impressed with how nice Posh's looked and I've even had a stranger ask me if I brush her teeth because they look so good. 

Is this something I should be concerned about? Is it gum disease? I'm freaking out a little bit here...

It is the small tooth on her right side, just behind her canine tooth, I guess you would call it a pre-molar.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, I don't have any training, but that does sound like it could be a cause for concern because maybe it could continue! Call her breeder and ask her about it, too, sounds like she might have a clue and may need to know, anyway. Then, the vet.

I'd be nervous until you can find out. Please post when you know (or guess) more!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, I have no other advice either than calling your Vet and the breeder. Hope there's a good 'easy' explanation for that


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That would freak me out too.  What kinds of tooth issues were they talking about? Contact the breeder and talk to her about it...duh, as if you haven't already right? I've heard that a lost tooth isn't a huge issue, but my concern would be if the root is still there, or if there is gum disease you need to have her seen by the vet.

I've recently signed up to do Chinese Crested rescue and I know that many Cresteds loose (several) teeth and do just fine without them.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, I sure hope you find out if there is a problem....or if this is just a random thing. Keep us posted....


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That would scare me for sure! Your breeder and vet should be able to help you. 

Lots of hugs and its going to be ok! :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope it is nothing serious. Good luck!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy, you have already gotten such great advise but I wanted to send a :hug: We worry so much about our little one.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Amy, a doggy dental hygenist can tell you*

Are her gums red or dark in any place? That is what the hygenist showed me. Riki has two areas with darkened gums which indicated dental disease, one way,way in the back and one on his front tooth. We have taken excellent care of his teeth as you have.

Just like people, I suppose. I have had lots of problems, my husband practically none.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Are you sure Posh lost a tooth? Is there a big space? What does the gum look like in this area? Any trouble chewing? If you are sure Posh has lost a tooth, I would have your vet examine her. She may need a professional tooth cleaning.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy that is pretty scary. Can you see the gum is irritated? Dora has a spot where a tooth never grew in but I didn't realize until she was older. I would also take her to the vet and have them examine just in case it is a health issue.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

That would be disturbing, especially since you take such great care of Posh's teeth. If you're sure she's lost a tooth, I'd definitely talk to the vet.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I agree, that's pretty scary! I hope you can get an answer as to why she lost a tooth and that it was just a freak occurrence!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, is there an empty socket or a gap where the missing tooth was or would have been? I'm wondering if she just never had the tooth in the first place - I think sometimes that happens. I'd check with the vet just for peace of mind though. Let us know! 

I have an appointment for Lincoln next week. I'm going to ask her check his gums for signs of disease after reading this thread. I'm afraid he'll need a professional cleaning soon.  Even though I brush both my dogs' teeth almost every day, they still get tartar buildup.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Peridontal Disease*

After Riki's hygenist pointed out the area where he has problems, I don't know why I didn't see it. The gum is considerably darker over the front right tooth.

You will know it when you see it, it is very different than healthy pink gums, which should be pink, not red and inflamed.

Oh how I wish I had spent that $85 every six months instead of less.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with you all, maybe I'm losing my mind and she never even had this tooth.

I don't know why the gap totally jumped out at me today. I mean it really stood out, like something is definitely missing!!!

It does not look inflamed and there is no hole or bleeding so I think perhaps she never had this tooth. 

I feel crazy!!!

I'm going to take her to have her mouth examined just in case. Meanwhile, the vet is sure to think I'm nuts too...oh well, nothing that I didn't already know. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Amy!

How could a tooth just fall out over night? I'm sure you would have noticed something weird going on?? How does her mouth and rest of her teeth look? All good? I bet it was never there to begin with.. hehe

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yah, I'd ask the vet and I wouldn't panic tooo terribly much if her gums look healthy and there is no portion of a tooth left, like she cracked it on something.

I know you take great care of her teeth, but sometimes, all the precautions in the world can't prevent things, they just can get into stuff 

Hopefully, its nothing serious, or "losing your mind", which I doubt the latter!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- I didn't realize it about Dora. I think with Belle and all her baby teeth having to be pulled I was just checking to make sure the baby teeth came out. It is very obviously missing as an adult but a vet or a friend pointed it out to me and I honestly didn't know if she had it and lost it or it never came in. I was just so relived she didn't have all her puppy teeth removed like Belle who's mouth looked so scary.

I agree that cleanings are important but genetics and bite is what it is. Isabelle has always had a bad mouth- many maltese are known for this. And Dora has never had a professional cleaning or anything done with her teeth and they are pearly white. Ironically Belle likes raw bones and chewing a lot more than Dora too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww poor posh! I would take her the vet. I am sure it is nothing, but with your breeders concerned about her line and your own discovery (even if it was always not there) better safe than sorry. and your vet won't think your crazy they will be happy to take your money!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I feel crazy!!!


Don't feel bad, Amy. I know you aren't near middle-age yet, but once I turned 40, stuff like this happens to me almost every day. It is very disconcerting!

:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> I agree with you all, maybe I'm losing my mind and she never even had this tooth.
> 
> I don't know why the gap totally jumped out at me today. I mean it really stood out, like something is definitely missing!!!
> 
> ...


Didn't you say earlier that your breeder was concerned about dentition because of some problems she's had? Maybe you can ask her if she noted which teeth were in and which weren't. That may help ease your mind if she had it documented.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Kimberly, dentition?*

Is dentition proper bite and health of teeth? What is gum issues called? Is that a genetic thing too? You know all of us take really good care, but some things do happen.

Another one of your good reasons for getting from a good breeder. Or one that finds a condition and takes that dog out of the breeding program. Would gum disease show up in a younger dog though that might have puppies at a young age...hmmm...only would know if a breeder kept dogs for a long time but the retired dog's new owners would tell them right?

Is there health testing for dental soundness? I guess it is part of overall health.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Among breeders & those in canine structure, "dentition" refers to the number of teeth, and "bite" refers to how the teeth align.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hopefully all is as it should be and this is just a space you had not noticed before. When I was showing Smarty 2 breeders came by the motor home to help us celebrate one of her wins and they ask to see her mouth. They commented on her having all her jaw teeth, and stated a lot of Havanese do not. This was not something I paid much attention to and had not thought about until now.


----------

